# pressurized co2 virgin ..aquagro expert..



## pancho (13 Dec 2012)

hi chaps i have decided to invest in a almost proper co2 system for my tank .i currantly dose 4ml liquid carbon in my 100l tank and supliment with airosole canister kit each day.but what i want to know was if anyone has any advice or experience with the tmc aquagro 98g expert set ? this is all i can afford at the moment and presume it would be a lot more effective than the airosole .would this set be adequate for my 100l tank.its quite heavily planted tank..
thank you in advance for any help given


----------



## anttthony (13 Dec 2012)

Iam no expert. Iam not sure how long the 98g bottle will last. I always keep my eye on eBay I picked up a 5 kg jbl set for 50 quid. or have a look at the forum at the fire extinguisher set ups. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim (13 Dec 2012)

Don't see 95g lasting long on 100 ltr mate I went through 600g on a 60 ltr about every 6 weeks personally carry on with liquid carbon and try to get the cash together for a better system check out these threads http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=7696
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=7776


----------



## pancho (13 Dec 2012)

Thanks for the info guys ..this is all very new to me .would a 98g bottle run out very fast then ? As I'm a little constricted for space were the tank is at the mo and the misses doesn't want anything to big in the kitchen were the tank is .its really just a temporary measure until I get (already want a bigger set up)a bigger tank with unit  set up in the dinning room with a proper co2 unit put in place .im happy going through a few bottles a month in the short term just to keep er in doors of my back as I have already taken a lot of work space plus a small under unit for the external I'm running ..


----------



## tim (13 Dec 2012)

Probably 1 or 2 bottles a week mate that kit doesn't come with a solenoid so you'd have to run it 24/7 or turn it off manually personally I think you'd spend as much on the refills as a proper kit couldn't you fit the co2 bottle in the cupboard with your filter ?


----------



## krazypara3165 (14 Dec 2012)

Ibe got a load of spare co2 kit knocking around, if you can wait till the weekend i'll see if I can build one for you, I have a spare 500g bottle a spare reg and even a spare solenoid somewhere.... So it will still be small and it will last at least 5x longer plus you will be able to turn it off at night if youre in interested?


----------



## pancho (14 Dec 2012)

Wow yes that would be great .thank you 
How much would you want for it ? 
Would it be disposable or a refill system ?
If refillable .will the bottle need refilling or is it full already ?
And last question (sorry for them all) what would I need to buy interns of glassware to get the system up and working ?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (14 Dec 2012)

Always best to wait until you can afford better gear than buying stuff you'll eventually grow out of. I have boxes of stuff I have bought over the years that eventually wasn't good enough. If I was to total up what I'd spent I could have got some adequate gear from day one and saved some money. In terms of glassware a simple glass/ceramic diffuser will do sold by many of the sponsors. They are relatively cheap and can be cleaned with a solution of bleach and water when needs be.


----------



## pancho (14 Dec 2012)

Ok I think I'll bite the bullit and go fe .iv maniged to acquire a 5kg fe Wich isn't as big as I thought it would be .so just need pipe work reg and selinoide and other bits krazypara will you hits fit a fe ?


----------



## pancho (14 Dec 2012)

Also how long do you think a 5kg fe would last on a 100l tank ?it fairly heavily planted and I read on the net I should set the bubble count to 1 bubble per second as a starting point .does that sound about right ?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (15 Dec 2012)

When it comes to co2 there isn't any one size fits all answer. Obviously the bigger the co2 container the less you need to change it. 2kg lasts me about six months but your tank may need more or less co2 depending on lighting, flow and as you mention the amount of plants.

When it comes to bubble counters these are again not very reliable when it comes to measuring the amount of co2 you're putting in. There are different types out there that will all produce different types/sizes of bubbles. Really the bubble counter is just a way of visually seeing what effect that little turn on your needle valve as whether it's increased the amount of co2 by a lot or a little. From this you can make more gradual changes. I don't even bother with my bubble counter these days I pretty much just use it to see if my co2 is on because I use a reactor.

The best method of seeing if you have enough co2 is to use a Drop checker with 4dkh fluid and PH reagent as described HERE This is also not exact science but good enough for what your trying to achieve and out of either guessing or counting bubbles gives more accurate results.


----------



## pancho (16 Dec 2012)

Just checking my pictures will up load from tapatalk


----------



## pancho (16 Dec 2012)

Thanks for all this help I'm looking forward to SETI g the fe systam up now


----------



## jojouk (17 Dec 2012)

I am also setting up a system very soon, exciting isnt it!


----------



## Garuf (18 Dec 2012)

Not anything to do with the co2 kit, but the two plants, the fern looking one and the spider plant looking one behind it aren't aquatic and will simply rot, take them back and get a refund.


----------



## pancho (18 Dec 2012)

Cheers garuf .just had a read and I'm a miffed that they sold them to me now ! Ether they don't know there own trade or there unscrupulous in the way they trade ! I shall be taking them both back tomorow and pointing out that they are marginal plants . At least it may stop others from buying them only to see them die later on in there tanks .


----------

